# European Champignonship soccer



## doenoe (Jun 9, 2008)

I dont know if anyone is following this event, but Holland just kicked Italian butt with a 3-0 victory WOOOHOOOOOOO

This was their first game in this tournament, they still have to play against France and Rumania (or however you call that country) But the win against Italy is a very good start :mrgreen:


----------



## ernie (Jun 9, 2008)

amazing victory i must say. you totally deserved that 3-0. altough italy did have no luck. starting with that offside goal and then a few balls that got saved just from the goal line. but that's football i guess. 

but hey, i'll root for the netherlands (since we're not even in the tournament). when looking at the game they brought ... hup holland hup!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought something was going on today!

Saw 2 cars here in Cheshire flying Dutch flags!!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 9, 2008)

Soccer is so confusing.  The whole offsides rule makes it so slow, yet there's no way around it.  

That being said, I will cheer for... Spain.  Is Spain in the tournament, and are they any good?


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 9, 2008)

YES!!!NETHERLANDS BEAT ITALY!!!:mrgreen: Anywho, yes, Spain is in, they're in group D along with Greece, Russia, and Sweden. Spain should make it on. And the offside is useful, without there'd be too many 'cherrypickers' and easy goals. Go Poland!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, for what it matters, France couldn't score against Romania! Ha! Lots of opportunities but the Romanians' defense was pretty tight. As it stands now, Romania and France are ahead of Italy in the group. Woohoo...


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 10, 2008)

Buszaj said:


> YES!!!NETHERLANDS BEAT ITALY!!!:mrgreen: Anywho, yes, Spain is in, they're in group D along with Greece, Russia, and Sweden. Spain should make it on. And the offside is useful, without there'd be too many 'cherrypickers' and easy goals. Go Poland!



I understand the cherrypicker thing.  I keep trying to come up with ways to make the games score higher without cheapening the sport, but I'm the only one that wants that to happen   Maybe its cause I'm American, and I don't have enough exposure to the sport for it to make sense.  I always found it interesting how drastically you could change a sport, though, by taking out one rule...

And I can cheer for Poland if you'd prefer.  I have no allegiance to any country in Europe with the exception of Finland, which I would assume is not in the event (they're not big in the soccer thing).

BTW, Sunday I hear a radio clip of Germany beating Poland and they describe the soccer game as something along the lines of a classic rivalry between two one-time enemies...  I was just amazed that they'd bring up old wartime references in a GAME.  I mean, it seemed a bit much for me, but being neither German nor Polish, I cannot really say if it was out of line or not.  But it seemed like it would be to me, especially with the connotation the announcer put on it.  Just seemed unnecessary.


----------



## Slaphead (Jun 10, 2008)

doenoe said:


> I dont know if anyone is following this event



Following it!!! I couldn't avoid it if I wanted - Zürich has gone absolutely crazy with giant televisions showing football everywhere. I suppose as consolation there'll be a few photo opportunities.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 10, 2008)

ernie said:


> amazing victory i must say. you totally deserved that 3-0. altough italy did have no luck. starting with that offside goal and then a few balls that got saved just from the goal line. but that's football i guess.


Well, that wasnt an offside goal. The italian keeper had a collision with one of his defenders and that one was laying on the ground, but outside the lines. So there was still a defender so it couldnt be offside. Italy did have good chances though, 2 of em when del piero entered the game. That guy doesnt need a lot of room to shoot.
And it was a very nice game, holland played like it used to do some time ago. Everyone here is happy now and cant wait till the next game.


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 10, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> And I can cheer for Poland if you'd prefer. I have no allegiance to any country in Europe with the exception of Finland, which I would assume is not in the event (they're not big in the soccer thing).
> 
> BTW, Sunday I hear a radio clip of Germany beating Poland and they describe the soccer game as something along the lines of a classic rivalry between two one-time enemies... I was just amazed that they'd bring up old wartime references in a GAME. I mean, it seemed a bit much for me, but being neither German nor Polish, I cannot really say if it was out of line or not. But it seemed like it would be to me, especially with the connotation the announcer put on it. Just seemed unnecessary.


 
Haha, no worries, cheer for who you want, I just cheer for Poland because I'm Polish, unfortunately they're not the best team around though.... The 'classic rivalry' thing though, Germany and Poland are old rivals in soccer (back when Poland was actually very good in soccer). I don't think its because of past wars.


----------



## ernie (Jun 10, 2008)

doenoe said:


> Well, that wasnt an offside goal. The italian keeper had a collision with one of his defenders and that one was laying on the ground, but outside the lines. So there was still a defender so it couldnt be offside. Italy did have good chances though, 2 of em when del piero entered the game. That guy doesnt need a lot of room to shoot.
> And it was a very nice game, holland played like it used to do some time ago. Everyone here is happy now and cant wait till the next game.


you said it, he was outside the lines, so that takes him out of the game. so it was offside. 
but even if that would have been called as offside holland would still have won.


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 10, 2008)

Another good part of the Euro, THE GEAR! I love seeing all those photographers with their huge lenses and pocket-wizards behind the throw-ins or corners, and the 20-something cameras setup directly behind nets...crazy stuff.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 10, 2008)

ernie said:


> you said it, he was outside the lines, so that takes him out of the game. so it was offside.
> but even if that would have been called as offside holland would still have won.


Nope, there is a rule that says that a player cant take himself out of the game, it has to be authorized by the referee. So while he was outside the lines, he was still in the game. Thus, none of the dutchies could be offside.
There was a time that once you got outside of the lines, you werent in the game anymore, but after a few times makin abuse of that rule they changed it.


----------



## ernie (Jun 10, 2008)

doenoe said:


> Nope, there is a rule that says that a player cant take himself out of the game, it has to be authorized by the referee. So while he was outside the lines, he was still in the game. Thus, none of the dutchies could be offside.
> There was a time that once you got outside of the lines, you werent in the game anymore, but after a few times makin abuse of that rule they changed it.


oh really? i didn't know that. don't think a lot of people know that, even the guys commenting the match said it was off side. that's really bad luck for the italians than


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 10, 2008)

So who do you guys think is the strongest team in the tournament?

From what I remember from the World Cup, which is the last soccer I watched (I'm an American, I'm sorry!) Spain and Portugal will be the teams to beat, no?  Obviously Italy isn't as good as they were a couple of years ago...


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 10, 2008)

Greece lost 2:0 from Sweden.
Bad start for defending the title


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 10, 2008)

Germany's a favourite for winning. Italy is in an extremely tough position now. Its tough to say who will win, either Germany, Netherlands, maybe Spain. We'll see. Some good tough matches to watch though.


----------



## Slaphead (Jun 12, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> So who do you guys think is the strongest team in the tournament?



Not Switzerland - we're out after 2 games


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I love watching these games, and I'm glad that they are all on in the US. I'm routing for either Spain and/or Netherlands because I'm a Gunner fan and two of my favorite players are Van Persie and Fabregas...


----------



## Arch (Jun 13, 2008)

England wern't allowed in this time around because everyone knew we would have won 

... but yea Holland doing pretty good. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Italy is playing Rumania right now, none are playing a good game. Later on this evening Holland has to play against France. Should be another good game


----------



## trinovid (Jun 13, 2008)

final game will be holland and croatia blates


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 13, 2008)

doenoe said:


> Italy is playing Rumania right now, none are playing a good game. Later on this evening Holland has to play against France. Should be another good game



Yeah, Italy wasted so many chances to score. And so did Romania. I'm glad Mutu missed the PK, it wasn't a PK to start with. But give credit where credit is due, Romania put up a much better game than the one with France.

France will probably come out hungry for a victory, they absolutely need one.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2008)

But hey, Mitica, I thought "your" people did really well!!!
And "your" goalie was great, too! He held some lovely shots!
And I feel the Italians need to be afraid of France as much as the French need to be afraid of the Italians ... let's hope each and everyone's going to leave the lawn in good health and well alive after THAT match!

So tonight it's Holland - France, Daan? Oh!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Lobont was great this game. In my eyes it was a pk though, he was grabbed by the throat and worked to the ground. But the first italian goal wasnt offside, it should have counted. Later on there was another offside incident. 
And yes, Holland-France will start in about 20 minutes from now. Gonna be a great game i think, both of the teams will put up a good game. Cant wait


----------



## bace (Jun 13, 2008)

GO ROMANIA!!!

Italy is gonna get served by France. JUST DESERT YOU GREASY SLIMEBALLS!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2008)

Daan!
Hey!
That was COOL!
Totally cool. Wonderful goals, one more handsome than the other!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 13, 2008)

A beauty of a game! Dutch know football! Now it's crunch time for Italy and France. Perhaps Romania can 'beat' Holland and Italy/France go home?  Not a chance in the world but who would Holland like to take with them, Italy, France or Romania? 

Lobont, the Romanian goalie was exceptional, pretty much like a wild cat, reaching everywhere and saving goals. He is one of the best Romania ever had.


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 13, 2008)

The France-Netherlands game was SUPERB. Excellent playing from both of them. The Romania game, that collision was nasty.




Mitica100 said:


> I'm glad Mutu missed the PK, it wasn't a PK to start with.



That was totally a penalty kick.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 13, 2008)

I cant believe Holland won that game wth those numbers. 4-1 is just crazy talk. I pretty much that romania wins from Holland with the next game and send Italie and France home............that would be one up-side-down world 
And now im of to the city and party for a while

GO HOLLAND!!!!


----------



## Garbz (Jun 14, 2008)

On a slightly related note, anyone else notice a few of the other hot shots aren't doing all that well? France, and Greece to name the other two in the same group. I expected a bit more.

Mean while the Austrians are totally embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 16, 2008)

No comments on Turkey vs. Czech Republic?  I figured SOMEONE would say something!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm, Germany is not doing very well .. let's see what tonigt brings!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I didnt see the last Turkey game, but i heard it was a rather unusual ending which ended in a victory for Turkey.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 16, 2008)

hmm .. 2 hrs to go before we see more!


----------



## xbox360gurl70s (Jun 16, 2008)

doenoe said:


> I dont know if anyone is following this event, but Holland just kicked Italian butt with a 3-0 victory WOOOHOOOOOOO
> 
> This was their first game in this tournament, they still have to play against France and Rumania (or however you call that country) But the win against Italy is a very good start :mrgreen:



I have been a lifetime fan for Holland. Van Der Sar is my dream goal keeper!
I'm so happy. I was hoping they make it to the finals this time and not finish bad. good luck to them:hug::


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, so Germany won the match against Austria last night, but it was a lame and boring match (per part of the German team). Yawn. Just that ONE highlight of ONE single player which lead to the goal, 10 minutes of interesting playing at the very beginning and 79 minutes of boredom. Pfff.

Being so little a team and so much a collection of individual players who all only want to show off themselves, they're not going to win over Portugal now...


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> they're not going to win over Portugal now...



yet another one who dares to predict


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2008)

No prediction, just a personal observation and conclusion after what I saw last night. Do you think they acted like a TEAM???


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Being so little a team and so much a collection of individual players who all only want to show off themselves, they're not going to win over Portugal now...




A collection of individual players can still win!

Sincerely,
Team USA Basketball


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> A collection of individual players can still win!



Yeah. They showed proof of this yesterday night. One 28-metre shot by Ballack and they won. But all in all their GAME was LAME.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Yeah. They showed proof of this yesterday night. One 28-metre shot by Ballack and they won. But all in all their GAME was LAME.



It was sarcasm.  Our (US) basketball team is notorious for their under-performance, mostly because they are a team full of egos whom none want to take a back seat to the other.  This happens a lot on national teams, IMO.

I need to remember sarcasm doesn't transfer to print.  I always forget that!


----------



## Garbz (Jun 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> OK, so Germany won the match against Austria last night, but it was a lame and boring match (per part of the German team). Yawn. Just that ONE highlight of ONE single player which lead to the goal, 10 minutes of interesting playing at the very beginning and 79 minutes of boredom. Pfff.
> 
> Being so little a team and so much a collection of individual players who all only want to show off themselves, they're not going to win over Portugal now...



At least you got it at a reasonable time. I woke up at 4am to watch the game live and was bored out of my mind. I expected Germany to really defend their need to draw or win to get into the next round and at the same time annihilate Austria 3-0, but the entire game was a barrage of uselessness, moreso by the us then by the Germans. 

I want my 3 hours sleep back! I still haven't recovered from my lack of sleep even today :-(

Although it was pretty funny that both coaches got sent off


----------



## doenoe (Jun 18, 2008)

i only saw that second half of that game and indeed, it was really spectaculair.
Holland won again yesterday. Alot of the normal players were on the bench, so they couldnt get injured or get yellow/red cards in this game. So it was basicly a second team, but it was rather good. The first half wasnt that good, they had to get into the rhythm, but the second half was rather nice and they won with 2-0.
Italy won too. France had one of their key-players injured and also had a penalty against them. So the played with 10 men later on. So France and Rumania are out.
Next stop, the quarter-finals. Dont know who is the next team who will play against Holland then. Its either Russia or Sweden. We will know that after tonight.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 18, 2008)

My hopes are still with Germany


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 18, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> No comments on Turkey vs. Czech Republic? I figured SOMEONE would say something!


 
Haha! What an amazing upset! My family and I were really hoping France would "pull a Turkey" lmao against Italy... No such luck. I don't necessarily love France, but I really didn't like Italy's performance in the WC. Play-acting and diving (which is illegal, but rarely called) is the only part of soccer that I don't like...

It's been a somewhat strange Euro, with the big teams not doing so well... England didn't even qualify! And no more Zidan...


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 18, 2008)

My Spaniards are doing quite well, considering I know little to nothing about soccer and based my choice off of practically nothing 

Viva La Espagne! (did I say that right?)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

"Viva España" would be the correct version.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> "Viva España" would be the correct version.



Crap.  I thought I'd be cool and not look it up in a translator.  I guess I should have taken Spanish instead of French... Sacre bleu!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone up for it? i say Germany will win tonight.

bet?


----------



## deanimator (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Alex

I´m afraid I agree with la Foto...I don´t expect Germany to do it (and they don´t deserve it), and Portugal only fielded their "second" team in their last match. Tonight will be Germany´s last game this tournament...and Portugal will go on to the final against The Netherlands.

That said, I still hope the team can pull temselves together...they have great potential.

:???:


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

deanimator said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> I´m afraid I agree with la Foto...I don´t expect Germany to do it (and they don´t deserve it), and Portugal only fielded their "second" team in their last match. Tonight will be Germany´s last game this tournament...and Portugal will go on to the final against The Netherlands.
> 
> ...



Well, but it simply does not matter what their chances are, I am German hence I will believe in them winning .... until they lose.

And as for my offer to bet .. I like risks


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

They are not doing so bad now... currently Germany-Portugal 2:0


----------



## doenoe (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah, they are doing a good job this match......unlike the Portugese


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

If Germany wins I won a bottle of wine with someone


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> They are not doing so bad now... currently Germany-Portugal 2:0



3:1 now


----------



## doenoe (Jun 19, 2008)

was waiting for a 2-2 at the start of the second half, but now they are playing good game again.


----------



## tedE (Jun 19, 2008)

deanimator said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> I´m afraid I agree with la Foto...I don´t expect Germany to do it (and they don´t deserve it), and Portugal only fielded their "second" team in their last match. Tonight will be Germany´s last game this tournament...and Portugal will go on to the final against The Netherlands.
> 
> ...





oh look who's prediction is wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

well, i just won a very expensive bottle of wine  .. and someone to drink it with me


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

deanimator said:


> Hi I still hope the team can pull temselves together...they have great potential.


 
And boy, they DID! :shock:

I would never have thought the team who offered such a poor game both against Croatia and Austria (the latter with one winning goal, though) would be able to show such a huge change in performance! Never.

I only saw the second half since earlier we were in Bremen, singing in Bremer Dom with my choir (singing against the arriving masses of football/soccer fans who wanted to watch the match on the huge screen in the square and whose noises easily came right through the massive church walls ), but hey, that looked good, too. 

But the Portuguese also offered a good match!!! This time it was quite entertaining!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I would never have thought the team who offered such a poor game both against Croatia and Austria (the latter with one winning goal, though) would be able to show such a huge change in performance! Never.



but why not? they have been doing this for decades.. they lose the so called easy matches... and then, when no one expects it, they win!


this is an almost regular pattern ....


----------



## deanimator (Jun 19, 2008)

Well...there you go...they pulled it off

AND I´M VERY PROUD...they were a team again, and wanted to win...

(<-- still in the bar, drinking, surrounded by very happy Germans!!!)


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 19, 2008)

I never trust a team that has gone undefeated... Sooner or later, they have to lose (or at least tie). Any updates on Croatia-Turkey?


----------



## Garbz (Jun 19, 2008)

So are you saying i should actually watch the highlights replay tonight? This should be interesting.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

You did NOT set the alarm for THIS match then, Garbz?
I was thinking of you when it was all over, wondering if you had watched this one, feeling consoled again after you lost your three hours of sleep over the other, the lame one. 

Yes. You might enjoy the highlights. There actually were some, and not only a few.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 20, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> You did NOT set the alarm for THIS match then, Garbz?
> I was thinking of you when it was all over, wondering if you had watched this one, feeling consoled again after you lost your three hours of sleep over the other, the lame one.
> 
> Yes. You might enjoy the highlights. There actually were some, and not only a few.



Is DVR as popular in Aussie land and Europe as it is here in the states?  If so, I HIGHLY recommend it.  I record all of the college football (American football) games while I'm at work Saturday, and then watch it when I get home.  The hardest part is not listening to the news before you watch it (no point in spoiling the ending)


----------



## Garbz (Jun 20, 2008)

DVR not really. Given Australia's ****ty lack of common sense. The Foxtel IQ box has a builtin DVR, but a bloody analogue tuner. You have to start wondering when free to air TV has been both digital and high def for 5+ years but our subscription cable service has yet to roll out a digital box.

I checked the game highlights today. They run an hour long segment that covers both games of the day and seem to get all the good bit. There was some fantastic playing by both sides. There was actually *shock* team work!!!!


----------



## deanimator (Jun 20, 2008)

Turkey vs Croatia tonight....actually half-way through as I get this posted.

Croatia are the favorites...but, Turkey poured it on in the last few minutes of their last game against the Czech Republic winning 3:2
So...can they do it again? At this point in the game both teams seem to be holding back...but (I´ll stick my neck out again) I think I´ll put my money on Turkey


----------



## deanimator (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG...a DEAD-BORING game...0:0 at full-time...so we have to live though a similarly boring 2 x 15 minutes extra time...and it was similarly boring...

BUT...with 2 minutes left CROATIA scores...!!!! The commentator screams "Croatia wins!!!", but the ball goes back into play for the last seconds and the Turks slam it straight into their goal...1:1

Unbelieveable...

Now...the sudden-death shoot-out


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my GOD!
Turkey WON!!!?!


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was chearing Turkey, but neither their performance nor that of the Croatians really deserved to put them in the semi finals...

The Turkish team is so luck with there last minute goals! And Croatia needs to work on their shoot-out skills... 3 misses?! Completely off target?! These are pros here!

What did I say about going undefeated? Your luck alwaays runs out...


----------



## deanimator (Jun 20, 2008)

I may be the only non-Turk in Germany who picked this one right!

Anyway...Germany would prefer to face Turkey in the next match than Croatia...so, maybe it´s good...


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Good call 
When's the Germany-Turkey game to be played?
We have Spain-Italy (go spain!) and Netherlands-Russia to go on the other side, right?


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 20, 2008)

deanimator said:


> OMG...a DEAD-BORING game


Haha, my Dad fell asleep, which is very uncharacteristic of him during soccer!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 21, 2008)

i couldnt believe Turkey won after that Croatia goal, unbelievable.
Gonna be a difficult match next match, since some of the players cant play due to injury or cards. But first: Holland - Russia, should be a good game  Pretty funny that Russia's coach is a Dutchie.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, I should think that the Dutch team has all the abilities to beat the Russians, though both teams are good. So that one's going to be an interesting match to watch, I am sure!!!


----------



## deanimator (Jun 21, 2008)

Holland are the favorites for this game, but don´t forget the last game Russia played...it was a bit of an upset, but so well played, and with such heart that they truely earned their victory...
...wouldn´t surprise me to see them do it again this evening.

The Dutchies are also not in a very good mood as well...I believe one of the team members just lost his week old baby!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2008)

Is that so?  Oh dear! That's too bad! I didn't know.


----------



## deanimator (Jun 21, 2008)

*Khalid Boulahrouz, who will play today, lost his baby on Thursday. The baby was born prematurely and survived in fact just one day**
http://www.stern.de/em2008/analyse/...ock-Boulahrouz'-Baby-Fr%FChgeburt/624540.html
*


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes. Now I know, too.
And I know .... Daan  .... sorry for you and "your" team .... that we won't see the Dutch team play in this tournament any more. Oh well... it wasn't meant to be, as it seems.

But the Russian team, very young players (!), simply was GOOD. Won the match with 3:1.


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 21, 2008)

After watching the last two games and almost all the other ones, this is by far one of the craziest cups EVER.


----------



## deanimator (Jun 22, 2008)

Today´s game is a hard one to pick: Spain vs Italy

Italy are the world champions, but not really too popular for how they won 2 years ago (the famous incident where Zidane´s mother was insulted and he head-butted Marco Materazzi in a display of French gentleman´s rage and was sent off)...

Anyway...Italy is gonna win again, but only so that Germany can kick their butts in the final! What do you think?


----------



## doenoe (Jun 22, 2008)

well that sucks.
Ah well, it was a nice game to see. Lets see who will be champion this time,
That Russian coach is one good coach. He gets all kinds of teams from lands that arent really known in the soccer bussines and leads them too quarter/semi finals. Thats awesome


----------



## deanimator (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe the Russian coach is in fact a Dutchman...so, it makes yesterday´s game all the more bizarre.

Maybe more surprises coming in the next few games...


----------



## doenoe (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah he is, his name is Guus Hiddink total Dutch guy. 
Its a pretty weird champignonship, but a cool one


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 22, 2008)

The soccer-ignorant American is correct with his uneducated pick of Spain... so far...

Viva Espana!


----------



## deanimator (Jun 23, 2008)

A hard and well-fought game, but Spain pulled it off with the shoot-out.
(Shoot-outs can be kinda unfair, but the coolest teams usually win them)

Now we are looking at Germany vs Turkey on Wednesday and Spain vs Russia on Thursday. Both games promise to be exciting...old school vs new school. Turkey and Russia being the rookies...underdogs...new kids on the block, but hungry for the win. I think Germany should go through to meet Russia in the final


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to see Germany for sure, and I think Spain...


----------



## deanimator (Jun 25, 2008)

We are NOT nervous!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope ... 49 (or so) minutes until it starts...


----------



## deanimator (Jun 25, 2008)

Oops...ok, now we are nervous...1:1 at half time


----------



## doenoe (Jun 25, 2008)

ok, tried to watch the last bit, but the signal is out here in holland. Hows it at other places?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

I've just been keeping track on foxsports.com... I'm a little surprised that turkey struck first and so early... well I guess 22' isn't THAT early but still.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 25, 2008)

well its back again, just in time to see the second german goal. Bit of a mistake made by the goalie though.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

3-2


----------



## bhoskins (Jun 25, 2008)

Crazy game! I don't know how Turkey always manage to fight back so well! I would have liked them to go through aswell!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah well, that did develop nicely...


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats Germany... on to the final!


----------



## deanimator (Jun 25, 2008)

Das war unglaublich knapp!!!

Unbelieveable how close that was...could have gone either way. Turkey played so well and with such heart...maybe they should have won.
So, Germany is in the final...but against who???

Tomorrow, the other game: Spain vs Russia...


----------



## deanimator (Jun 27, 2008)

So...Russia lost. And quite dismally...a bit like the weather on the night.

Now the rumors are starting, about money and drugs and match fixing :er:

...roll on Sunday: Germany vs Spain for what should be an epic final battle!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 27, 2008)

Viva Espana!!!  I'm gonna freak if I'm right and they win.  I had no clue when I made my prediction!


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha, yeah - I bet Germany and Spain for finals


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 28, 2008)

deanimator said:


> ...roll on Sunday: Germany vs Spain for what should be an epic final battle!



So, I remember so many people saying Germany would not get far 

The outcome of this one is really unpredictable I would say ---


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 29, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I will cheer for... Spain.


 
I AM THE SMARTEST MAN ALIVE!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats, Señor, you bet right!
But I feel that the Spanish team deserved this win, and I applaud them with all my heart. "May the better team win!" was my motto, and there was one team on the lawn which was definitely better than the other, and that was the Spanish team. So I feel they really, really deserved to win.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 30, 2008)

It seems like in championship games one team usually shows up and the other fizzles out.  Championships of all sorts are rarely as close as they should be.  Just watch a Super Bowl (American Football), and you'll see what I mean.  The Patriots last year won 18 games in a row to lose the last...  crazy.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 3, 2008)

well... I stopped watching those games when Poland failed off ...so at the very beginning


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 7, 2008)

mentos_007 said:


> well... I stopped watching those games when Poland failed off ...so at the very beginning



Poland is such a great place, you don't need a good soccer team!  You have great food, interesting places to visit, the only desert in Europe and beautiful women!  But the last part might not really appeal to you (being one of the said pretty women), but maybe the guys are pretty too!


----------

